# New Car... New Rating?



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Just got a new car this week. It's so much nicer than my old clunker. Will my rating go up? I've been averaging about a 4.85. I've often thought I've been down-rated because of my old crappy car.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Yes your ratings are likely to go up. I hope that makes you happy because that new car depreciation rate will go WAY UP TOO! and VERY FAST. Not a smart move driving a new car. Unless you paid cash or put a ton down on the car you will be upside down on your loan within weeks. Mine is a 2013 and that is way too new for this low paying gig.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Yes your ratings will go up 
People love being in a nice new car.
But the main benefit to you will be that YOU have a pleasant experience being in your new car and a enjoying it and the warranty.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

kdyrpr said:


> Yes your ratings are likely to go up. I hope that makes you happy because that new car depreciation rate will go WAY UP TOO! and VERY FAST. Not a smart move driving a new car. Unless you paid cash or put a ton down on the car you will be upside down on your loan within weeks. Mine is a 2013 and that is way too new for this low paying gig.


Yeah. I plan to start looking for a regular job after the new year.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

This summer I was ubering in a 2009 Mazda5 with over 200,000 miles and I had several solid 5-star weekly reports. And I'm talking 30-60 trips per week. The Mazda5 was very roomy and looked cool from the outside...I think people liked that.

On the flip side, I've gotten down rated several times in my very good condition BMW.

What I have noticed is that tips go up in a nice/cool car. Currently driving a 2006 Sonata, which is nice and roomy as well as clean/decent in the interior, but it's nothing special, and tips are basically non-existent. Kind of a cab-like experience for the rider.

Will be interesting to see if tips go up when I put my aftermarket wheels (with winter tires on them) on in 2 months. I also plan on re-painting my wheel covers something that gets attention, like sparkly/metallic silver or chrome, because they are scuffed up from too much contact with curbs. In my opinion attractive wheels can really increase the curb appeal of a car.



Coachman said:


> Just got a new car this week. It's so much nicer than my old clunker. Will my rating go up? I've been averaging about a 4.85. I've often thought I've been down-rated because of my old crappy car.


What kind of car did you get? C'mon man spill the beans!



Uber Crack said:


> But the main benefit to you will be that YOU have a pleasant experience being in your new car and a enjoying it and the warranty.


This intangible effect is valuable. If he is happy he will treat pax better and they will give him higher ratings.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> What kind of car did you get? C'mon man spill the beans!


2014 Kia Soul Exclaim. 43K miles.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Apparently the new car makes no difference. I got 1-starred last week and today I got another 3-star bringing me back down to a 4.82.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## Serby (Sep 6, 2017)

Coachman said:


> Just got a new car this week. It's so much nicer than my old clunker. Will my rating go up? I've been averaging about a 4.85. I've often thought I've been down-rated because of my old crappy car.


I have a clunker too and I'm at 4.85. Only time I got dinged was for navigation. The pax think their route is the best but in most cases its not reality. They don't care about the car. I would never put a new nice car thru the hell I put my 03 jetta. 143k miles. Maybe good for another 30 but I'm sure my next car will not be a nice one. I'm thinking a used versa for like 5 or 6k ...I found a few with around 60k miles


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Well I've decided the new car helps after all...


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Coachman said:


> Well I've decided the new car helps after all...
> 
> View attachment 174888


Good job Coachman! I got a 4-star tipper yesterday, on an otherwise perfect trip. I can only assume I didn't get 5 stars because my Sonata is 10+ years old and has dings/dents/scratches. Maybe I should drive the Bimmer again?

Nah. $0.28 per mile cost is preferable to $0.36 per mile cost.


----------



## Marshall Mathers (Dec 29, 2016)

Nah your rating will go down because when a cheap Uber pool using pax sees that an Uber driver has a nice car he will hate on you and do all he or she can in their bitter power to bring you down. Good luck


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

That's great. When you try to resell it and realize it is worth 50% less than most models of the same year maybe you can show the dealer that screenshot. Hope it helps...


----------



## BigBadDriver (Sep 12, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Good job Coachman! I got a 4-star tipper yesterday, on an otherwise perfect trip. I can only assume I didn't get 5 stars because my Sonata is 10+ years old and has dings/dents/scratches. Maybe I should drive the Bimmer again?
> 
> Nah. $0.28 per mile cost is preferable to $0.36 per mile cost.


Maybe you got someone who only gives out 4 stars. Every once in a while you'll get a passenger who'll give you 1 star and complain to Uber hoping to get credits.

It doesn't matter.

When stars get me something tangible, then I'll care.

Until then IDGAF about stars, and yet I'm 4.9+


----------

